# Three days and three nights



## Manuel (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm writing an article refuting the Wednesday crucifixion theory that has become very popular in recent years and I would like to know exactly when and how this doctrine started. I have read before that it started in the XIX century and that it was introduced by a sabbatical sect but I can't find that information on the web. I know that Herbert W. Armsrtong's pamphlet "The resurrection was not on Sunday" has helped to spread this doctrine a great deal but I would like to go to the roots. 
I would appreciate any help on this regard, 

thanks


----------



## TimV (Jan 9, 2009)

Some people have believed that for centuries. Christ said that the only sign He would give to that generation was the sign of the Prophet Jonah, that He would spend three days and three nights in the ground.

Remember there were 7 High Sabbaths in the OT, and not all of them were on the 6th day. Christ was the Passover Lamb, and two High Sabbaths follow each other back to back


> Lev 23:5 In the first month, on the fourteenth day of the month at twilight, is the LORD's Passover.
> Lev 23:6 And on the fifteenth day of the same month is the Feast of Unleavened Bread to the LORD; for seven days you shall eat unleavened bread.


So the preparation day for the Sabbath spoken of in Scripture could have been Passover and not the weekly Sabbath, and He would have spent three days and three nights in the belly of the earth.

It definitely doesn't start with the World Wide Church of God. PS prepare for your head to start spinning if you plan on writing a detailed article!


----------



## Manuel (Jan 9, 2009)

TimV said:


> Some people have believed that for centuries.


That's exactly what I'm looking for! Can you point me in any direction... books... websites?

Thanks


----------

